# Urgent - toshiba laptop battery



## keronleela (Jul 28, 2008)

I have a Toshiba Satellite P305D-S8903 laptop.The problem I am having is that I replaced the battery with a new one but now in the taskbar where you usually see the battery level charging is now saying *"battery not detected"* and there is a red battery light blinking on the laptop itself...if I restart the red battery light stops blinking and remains on in red and then the error message I get is saying *"plugged in and not charging"*...if I unplug the charger the laptop is holding charge...but I would like to be able to see the battery is charging on the laptop...how can I get rid of the error message??? the laptop is running windows 7 64bit

Thank You


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

I found this on the Toshiba forum. Can't say whether it works or not but the poster said it did.

1. Turn off the laptop

2. Unplug the AC power

3. Remove the battery

4. Plug the AC power back in

5. Turn on the laptop, allowing the OS to boot up completely.

6. Once logged in, perform a "normal" shut down.

7. Unplug the AC power

8. Replace the battery

9. Plug the AC power back in

10. Turn the laptop back on, allowing OS to boot up completely.


----------



## keronleela (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks,but it didn't work...battery light is "red" and not blinking and error message on the screen still says "no battery is detected"


----------



## keronleela (Jul 28, 2008)

I updated the bios...i am still getting the red battery light its not blinking but the message I am getting now is "plugged in but not charging"...the battery is holding charge for about an hour only...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi was this a oem battery from the maker or a compatible


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

BatteryCare - Download


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Go to "Start," "Control Panel" and "Power Options." Check the battery recharging tab. If the battery is able to take a charge, there will be an indicator that charging is happening now. If the battery can no longer take a charge, there will probably be a red X over the battery icon.


----------



## keronleela (Jul 28, 2008)

joeten said:


> Hi was this a oem battery from the maker or a compatible


no,its not the original battery,its a replacement/compatible


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you tried brobarapas suggestions and see if it helps but some compatibles are unreliable


----------



## keronleela (Jul 28, 2008)

yes i have tried brobarapas suggestions,its saying the battery is fully charged...i carried it to 3 technicians today and all basically told me probably because its a "generic battery" and not the original replacement battery is what probably causing the problem...

any take on this


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes as i said non oem are not reliable return the battery


----------

